# Puff Frolics In The Springtime Sun!!!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

DRUMROLL, PLEASE!!!!













































PUFF HAS BEEN SUMMERIZED!!!!!





































Tire pressure & system checks are all that's left! Then she gets a bath and all prettied up for her first journey next Friday for the New England Spring Rally!!!








....just thought I'd share......


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

NOW GO CAMPING!!!


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

hey judi,

we're doing the same things this weekend...tim's checkin his list...i'm cleaning up the inside and restocking

we're all really excited about our first trip out and seeing everyone

wish we could come up thurs...














but alas, duty calls

see you next fri! i'll have scold ones on stand by for both of you!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

3athlete said:


> hey judi,
> 
> we're doing the same things this weekend...tim's checkin his list...i'm cleaning up the inside and restocking
> 
> ...


soooo...Tim's "checking his list" while you work hard? I see....

Yep!! We are sooooo ready to go camping and are REALLY looking forward to seeing everyone again (we could have a mini-dance recital at the campfire if that would make your peanut feel better







)


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

> (we could have a mini-dance recital at the campfire if that would make your peanut feel better dunno.gif )


she's over that now...you know it's rough to be five, BUT her teacher decided to have the kids perform skits based on fairy tales they are learning, and just guess when they are performing them???? yeah, you guessed it Friday afternoon. There were many tears at first, but being the trouper she is, she got over it when I promised to come to a rehearsal!

She and Timmy are both excited about camping, they sat in the camper all afternoon and played games while Tim and I worked


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

3athlete said:


> she's over that now...you know it's rough to be five, BUT her teacher decided to have the kids perform skits based on fairy tales they are learning, and just guess when they are performing them???? yeah, you guessed it Friday afternoon. There were many tears at first, but being the trouper she is, she got over it when I promised to come to a rehearsal!


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

4 legged kids are much easier


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Puff's all ready for a Grand Entrance, eh Wolfie?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Puff's all ready for a Grand Entrance, eh Wolfie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She will be once she's had a bath! Mmmmmmmmm.....lookin' good!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Just summerized heck I've already racked up over 3000 miles in April







Get out and use it.

John


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

You go girl!!!!!!!!

Now time to do some serious camping.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well folks I have been trying to get a hold of Wolfwood all morning. After reading this post I thought I would "help" so I hooked Puff up and took her for a ride......

Does anyone know of a truck wash place in Southern NH? I don't think Wolfie is going to like the mud. But Puff held up real good, otherwise.







OH! Tire pressure is good Judi!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> soooo...Tim's "checking his list" while you work hard? I see....


Yep, I'm just sitting on my patukey watching her do all the work...I didn't pull of the ceiling vents and clean the screens, I didn't flush the water system of the pink stuff, I didn't clean the refridgerator, I didn't fill the water heater and make sure it was working, I didn't clean all the black streaks off the front, I didn't pull the floor vents and vacuum the sand and dog hair out, I didn't remove the center pull out drawer from the pantry, and I'm not going to go get propane tomorrow, and I'm not going to test all the gas appliances either.

See you on Friday!

Tim


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

> soooo...Tim's "checking his list" while you work hard? I see....


hey wolfie said that not me, i just said you were checking your list...don't get your "panties oops i mean kilt in a bunch", hon! I know how hard you worked getting the camper ready


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Well folks I have been trying to get a hold of Wolfwood all morning. After reading this post I thought I would "help" so I hooked Puff up and took her for a ride......
> 
> Does anyone know of a truck wash place in Southern NH? I don't think Wolfie is going to like the mud. But Puff held up real good, otherwise.
> 
> ...


Yep - Eric did finally find us and, if anyone is interested, he's VERY handy with the hose, sponge, & Simple Green! OOOOOhhhhh Boy - Puff AND Phooey sure did sparkle when he was done!

Thanks, Eric. Good job!


----------

